# Santa Fe, (Albuquerque) New Mexico



## imjoyce (Jan 21, 2008)

Before Oct of 2007 we put in our request to RCI, Wyndham, and DAE to get a week earliest checkin Oct 3, 2008, latest checkin Oct 5, 2008.  This is the week of the Intl Balloon Fiesta and we would like to attend this as a one time trip.  So far, nothing.  Any suggestions?  

We own timeshare that we could do a direct exchange if an owner is interested.  We have banked weeks with both RCI and DAE and own points with Wyndham and Bluegreen but the unit availability is so limited.  I just thought we'd have a week by now.  We don't know if we should request this time as vacation from work if we have nothing confirmed.   Suggestions, please.    Thanks


----------



## Diane (Jan 21, 2008)

I assume your requests were for a Santa Fe timeshare as, to the best of my knowledge, there is only one small timeshare in ABQ that rarely shows up for exchanges.

Even though Santa Fe is only 50 miles or so north of Balloon Fiesta Park, that means about an hour or so drive each way under normal conditions.  My guess is that traffic might be heavy coming in for the liftoffs, which are VERY early in the morning.

One suggestion would be to try Priceline.com for the Resort category.  Don't know if they would have given anything on Priceline.com this early but Hyatt Tamaya in Bernalillo is the only resort in that category on Priceline, is also north of Albuquerque and is very nice.

The other suggestion would be to try to rent a condo.  Here are a few sites to try;
www.vrbo.com
www.greatrentals.com
www.wasi.com 
www.condosoftheworld.com
www.choice1.com
www.vacationtimesharerentals.com 
www.cyberrentals.com
www.homeaway.com

Balloon Fiesta is spectacular so I hope you find something suitable.  Traffic is very heavy and many locals use the shuttle service from various part of town.

Diane


----------



## ava (Jan 21, 2008)

We went to the Balloon Festival in 2004. We gave up trying to get an exchange and just went with a motel in Albaquerque. The Balloon Festival is well worth a visit. I have never seen anything like it. We booked the motel many months in advance and it wasn't badly priced. Maybe $100 a night or so. I think it was a Ramada Inn.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 23, 2008)

The town fills up solidly for baloon festival.  If you want to go, forget an exchange; it won't happen.  Just go ahead and book a room now that you are comfortable with the rate.  If you see something less expensive later, you can always cancel.  I spoke with the woman who manages the Albuquerque timeshare, and she just laughed when I asked if there were any of those weeks for sale, let alone to trade for or to rent.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hot Air Balloon Festival.... we were there for the first Festival held in Albuquerque.   I think it was in 1972.  DH grew up in Albuquerque and was attending college in New Mexico.  We use to make a trip to Albuquerque once a month.  His parents lived one block from the fair grounds where all the balloons took off from.  What a site back then!!  I can still remember the look on my son's face (age 10 months old) when he saw all those balloons in the air.  I can imagine what it's like now!!  Sure would like to see it again.


----------

